# Peep Hight



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

Henry - Ideally, the proper peep height is where your can stand at full draw with good form, head up or slightly tilted into the string, and you are naturally looking directly through the peep. I close my eyes as I draw, settle into anchor and open my eyes. Peep should be right there. Easy enough, but if you set your sight at 20 yards when you set your peep, you'll find with the sight set for 80 yards, the peep is high and you'll have to to break good anchor with your release hand to bring it back down, degrading good form. Set the peep when the sight is at 80 yards and it'll be low at 20 yards and you must bring your head lower to look through the peep, also degrading good form. 

So, for indoor shooting, just set it at 20 yards and you are done. For field/3D, set it at the middle distance and peep height should be close enough at the extremes. Hope this helps.


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

Henry,

What Praeger wrote is correct. But that is based on the belief that you are to center your peep with your pin housing. You will never be a top archer doing this. By centering your pin in the middle of your peep the hight of the pin is irrelevant. 

What you need to do is practice using all your pin equally. 

So often I have seen archers on the practice range shooting 20 yards. After they start to tire they move back to 30 and 40 yards. Being tired they have trouble with their form and their accuracy. 

Start at the longer distance. If your form is good at 40 and 50 yards it will be good at 20 yards.

Good luck. Is it snowing in South Africa because it is here.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

your peep height, is determined by where your eye is and the location of your anchor point., nothing else should be the locator. most importantly, neither one is more important that the other. you can't have your pep at a height that displaces your anchor's sweetspot, and you can't establish that sweet spot, unless your peep is at a height that allows the sweet spot to be established.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

What is probably understood, but not stated, is that proper peep position is determined by the anchor point, but also by the scope or pin. To properly set the peep height, you must first decide what yardage to use as your base, ie. 20 yards for indoors and perhaps 45 yards for field. Minor peep/scope adjustments will find the perfect height for your peep using the closed eye draw method. For example, I use 45 yards for field. I set my scope for approx 45 yard, close eye draw and adjust peep height to perfectly center the scope body. Shoot, adjust scope if necessary to hit the spot at 45 yards, then minor adjustment to peep, shoot again, and so on until perfect peep position and perfect scope setting come together.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I am a 3d shooter primarily and I have courses that are from 20 to 50 yards with my average shot being around 35 yards so this is where I set my peep to be perfect, I am a slider sight guy with a scope and a single vertical up pin.

My indoor bow I only shoot at 20 yards So I set my peep so it is perfect with that sight setting because it never moves more than a click or so.

My hunting bow is a 5 pin sight and I learned years ago that I wanted my 40 yard pin to be in the center of the sight ring so I put 20 and 30 on the top half and 50 60 on the bottom half of the 40 yard pin that is in the center. I also set up my peep so that it is perfect at 40 yards with the 40 yard pin that is centered, now why is this important? because then when I am shooting a 20 yd shot I can still line up the peep with the sight ring and the 40 yd pin is still centered but the 20 yd pin is just slightly above so when I aim I am looking through the center of the peep which is guaranteed by the peep and sight ring being lined up but I can see the 20 yd pin perfectly fine and put it anywhere I want to, shooting at 60 yds is the same process.

I actually notice less anchor difference in my hunting bow with a fixed pins because the scope and peep never move from shot to shot, there is a very slight eye angle change to see the 20 or 30 or 50 or 60 yard pin but it is virtually non existant. With the slider sight on my target bow there is a little anchor change when shooting on the extremes but to me the key here is that your sight tape has been customed made to your slight variations. I don't really have the absolute mathematical proof but it seems to me if you retained the exact anchor and you looked slightly off center in the peep to compensate for the fact that the sight has moved down to 80 yards then the sight tape might be longer but if you change your anchor to retain a perfectly lined up peep and scope this changes the rear end of the arrow and when you change the rear end of the arrow any at all the point of impact is huge. I think this changes the length of the sight tape to be shorter than if you had refused to ever change your anchor which keeps the rear of the arrow more consistant.

This is why I set my peep to 35 yards and then I shoot at 20 and 50 yards for a week with everything perfect and I make many sight tapes during that week until they are perfect at any of my distances that I shoot.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Don't know any Pros in here.... 

Shot just about all venues. Set for 20 yards and shoot 20 yards is just that. Set for 3D and 20 yards is more of a "good to go." Shoot Field, 20 ft out to 80 yards, you need to find that "sweet spot." It's been along time, but believe I had the peep a bit high, but on the good side of too high. Actually, 20 feet is misinformative as is 25, 30 and 35 feet and should include 13 yards (Hunter). These shorter distances fall within the 25 to 30 yards sight settings. So 15 yards to 80 yards. But then realize I'm referring to using a sight frame, not multi pin gang sight.


----------



## 60435 (Mar 20, 2012)

thats why you set your peep for 50 for field, then i change back to a 20 yard setting for indoor. but at 50 your good from 1 to 100yds


Praeger said:


> Henry - Ideally, the proper peep height is where your can stand at full draw with good form, head up or slightly tilted into the string, and you are naturally looking directly through the peep. I close my eyes as I draw, settle into anchor and open my eyes. Peep should be right there. Easy enough, but if you set your sight at 20 yards when you set your peep, you'll find with the sight set for 80 yards, the peep is high and you'll have to to break good anchor with your release hand to bring it back down, degrading good form. Set the peep when the sight is at 80 yards and it'll be low at 20 yards and you must bring your head lower to look through the peep, also degrading good form.
> 
> So, for indoor shooting, just set it at 20 yards and you are done. For field/3D, set it at the middle distance and peep height should be close enough at the extremes. Hope this helps.


----------



## Henry Myburgh (May 4, 2014)

Guys

Thank you so much for taking the time to reply.
Its not snowing in SA as we are in summer now and its extremly hot...
Im reverting to this forum for help as i cant get my questions answered here or the guys are to stingy to share.

Im i correct in saying i should take out the peep then sit my site at 45 yards and shoot till i hit center, or is this a stupid idea.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Set your sight for 45-50yds (roughly) and then come to your most comfortable anchor. Set the peep so that you are looking directly through it at that anchor position.
This will allow you to stay fairly close to your best anchor for all distances.

You will then have to resight the bow and tweak the peep height a little.

Personal note: I like a pretty low anchor, it feels good. But if I set my peep for that anchor then on the long shots my hand can start to loose contact with my jaw. So there is a bit of a compromise at work.

-Grant


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Good information above.

One caution - be sure to press your limbs enough to take the tension off of your string before you move the peep. If you slide the peep under full tension, you can easily cut a strand or two of your string.

Allen


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

aread said:


> Good information above.
> 
> One caution - be sure to press your limbs enough to take the tension off of your string before you move the peep. If you slide the peep under full tension, you can easily cut a strand or two of your string.
> 
> Allen


Now you tell me after 15 years.... I trust 2 peeps, the Fletchers and the Super peep and I've never had them cut a bow string. I know that Red Eye sure put the fear of God in people.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

SonnyThomas said:


> Now you tell me after 15 years.... I trust 2 peeps, the Fletchers and the Super peep and I've never had them cut a bow string. I know that Red Eye sure put the fear of God in people.


I agree with you on fletcher & super peep. I think any of them can cut a strand if somebody tries to move them with the wrong technique. I've gotten away with it moving both, but I've also haven't and have read posts here about peeps from nearly all of the manufacturers cutting strands. Taking the tension off just seems a good idea, especially for newer archers.

Allen


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

Henry Myburgh said:


> Guys
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the time to reply.
> Its not snowing in SA as we are in summer now and its extremly hot...
> ...



There is no shooting involved in setting the peep. 

Here's my method:

Press your bow and remove your peep sight. Cut a 1/4" wide piece of masking/painters tape and wrap around the string so that it creates a "flag". Slide the "flag" to the approximate height where your peep sight was. Set your sight to the distance where in competition you shoot the most number of shots. Step up to bale, arrow nocked, draw and anchor with eyes closed. Settle into a comfortable anchor, head up or slightly tilted forward, and open your eyes. If flag is high, lower it - if low raise it. Repeat until the "flag" repeatedly sits square in front of your eye. 

At this point I take a colored marker and mark the string so that the outline of the "flag" remains. Remove the "flag", press your bow and install the peep between the two marks left from where the "flag" masked the marker ink. That should put the peep sight precisely where the "flag" had been. Tie in the peep and measure from center peep to center nock. Write it down and check periodically. If you peep sight begins to appear off center, check the height measurement, they can creep. Rotation of the peep is the early signal that it has moved.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Praeger said:


> *There is no shooting involved in setting the peep. *
> 
> Here's my method:
> 
> ...


Not to argue with a method that we already know works for the other guy, but for me anyway, there is plenty of shooting involved with getting peep height where it needs to be. So much so that on a new setup I don't tie the peep in (other than a few wraps and a knot) for the first couple of weeks. Peep height is almost as important as draw length, imho, and both take a little time for this old field shooter to be satisfied.


----------

